# Fraser Island Fishing Comp - Report & How to



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

wow! that was a fantastic read! thanks for that! sounds like u had a great time, can't wait to see the rest of the piccies!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice one mate! Very nice!!!

Have been thinking about yaks on Fraser for a while now... Have been talking about it with Karl for a bit, and am getting more and more keen. I'm upgrading the cruiser soon (To a newer 60 series :lol: ) and will be really interested once I've got it ready... Could carry 2 yaks easily on it. We should organise something :wink:

Congrats on the Permit too! He's a monster!


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Excellent report! thanks for taking the time to share the fun with us.

That Permit is a corker. Look forward to more pics.

cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSjtmI4AABpfgAASYKEAEACAVIA349+gIACVQ1J5Jg1GTQAHpBqegkyJptNEwmjaEQeLtApl0OqjfjQOLA2jIP/B4uR/s9FWVaEjJAA2cyXu9PglqhZeI1liDtSigEN1M2LQkia0eJJngoandtajGSG+4gT5vgUGDK7wss2MVLqVam064E56Ruh+LuSKcKEgUdsxHA==


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a great read!
I'll be there one year!!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Fantastic Report, it sounds like a hell of a lot of fun.

Well done LB. That's one huge Dart I can't wait to see more picutres


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cracker of a permit lazy, and ripper report. Permit are a renowned gamefish in the US and are the holy grail of flyfishermen. Fraser Island sounds like an offshore yakfisho's paradise


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> _Tradition #1 - First Beer gets cracked on the barge _


Thats leaving it a little late isn't it? I usually crack the first one while letting the tyres down at Inskip :lol:

Well it was good to see someone can catch a fish on Fraser, I was there for a week (a week before the comp as to miss the comp crowd) and couldn't catch a cold. I also left the Yak at home and like you should have taken & gone out in it while i was there. (fishing the comp next year)

Well done on the snub....


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Scott - Would you be interested in doing a "reconnasance" mission up there one time? I've got the cruiser (Will have a newer one by then too) and can get both yaks up there if you don't want to take your car. I'm sure there'd be a few people interested.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great report LB. those waters round Fraser are VERY fishy, and theres plenty of big biteys out there as well. :shock: :shock:

sounds like the comp was a hoot - and I bet there were some VERY funny stuff going on behind the secenes that week! :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cracker of a fish!

As Jason said Permit are the fave of many flyfishign anglers world wide, in fact many moons ago the very first Permit caught on fly was from a friend of Peter Morse who reported this catch to a top flyfishing magazine in the states who immediately branded him a fibber, needless to say Cape York ( And QLD in general ) has become one of the worlds premier flyfishing destination for this species...

Incredible report, second to none...


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

I know that fish well, occy. I used to catch heaps back in South Africa where they are called pompano. The best bait over there is "sea lice", which is really a mole crab and is caught in the beach wave backwash using a steel framed triangular net.

They are fantastic fighters and have a bit of a cult following with some anglers just targetting them!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

great report lazy - great fish as well. I thought this was an obvious question but seems no one ha asked yet (and there may well be a very good reason for that that i'm unaware of  ). Why didn't you enter the permit in the comp? Is it because it had to be a live weigh in and was too much effort? Surely it would have cleaned up first prize for sure?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> BTW a few more pics have arrived and I will resize them when i get home tonight.


Looking forward to it 

cheers


----------

